# Medion 40005927 remote control drivers



## Lord Driminicus (Sep 14, 2007)

Hello all.

I'm not entirely sure this is the right place to post this, but I think I'm mostly just looking for the right driver. I had a medion laptop and along with that came a remote control and drives along with that. However these drivers only work with the media-software medion added with it. Unfortunately I don't really like the software and I'd like to be able to configure the remote control myself, but I'm not able to do so with the given drivers. 
I've been looking around on the internet and found evidence that it is possible: http://www.blushingpenguin.com/cgi-bin/trac.cgi/browser/trunk/3rdparty/lirc/remotes/atiusb/lircd.conf.atiusb?rev=841
In this config file for lircd.conf.atiusb (I dont use linux, so I don't really know what it is exactly) the remote control I use is mentioned. That suggests that there is a possibility that another driver is available.
Can anyone help me out?

I use windows xp SP2 on an AMD athlon 64 x2 dual core 4000+.
All it says on the remote is:
P/N: 40005927
NBC Remote Control
2x 1.5v AAA R03/LR03
FCC ID: B4S40005927
Made in China by x10.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you tried the X10 site


----------



## Lord Driminicus (Sep 14, 2007)

Yes, I cannot seem to navigate normally there.
Anyway, I never found a driver for a remote control, let alone the remote I own.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

digging through the links here
http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/forum.php?forum_id=5339&max_rows=25&style=nested&viewmonth=200511
comes up with this
http://viewvc.tigris.org/
don't know if it has any bearing on what you are looking for or not


----------

